# MY17 Deals



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Am in a bit of a quandry with my car at the moment... I do really fancy a MY17 car.

So, what's the best deals that people have seen from Nissan on the new cars.

Go!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You're meant to be saving for your wedding...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Just driven a 2017 today John. Sod the wedding, she'll understand :blahblah:

Tell me if you want pursuading or not :chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give AF Nobels in Edinburgh a call, ask for John Allan top guy, if a deal can be done he's ya man 01314405353 mention me Mr Khan


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Best I've been offered is £73k cash, £75k finance on a carwow quote.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I can beat £73k ... 

Charlie - I'm saving money by firing her dentist 

Andy - going to Westway to look closely...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

73k seems a very good price, is that for a Pure model? The pre release prices were:

Pure 79.5k
Recaro 81.5k
Prestige black leather 82k
Prestige coloured leather 83k

The MY16 was 78 + paint, approx 79k.

Some private dealers bought MY17's and have them up for sale on their websites at 90k (reduced from 100k) at SSC, and 87k at Gtr Direct, which seems a bit of a piss take.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> I think I can beat £73k ...
> 
> Charlie - I'm saving money by firing her dentist
> 
> Andy - going to Westway to look closely...


Hey congrats, when is the big day? 

Keep the honeymoon a surprise until you drive up that evening in an MY 2017 and tell her you are going on a road trip ( with 20 other GTRs lol)

Less than 73k fir a new one.... Bargain!


----------



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dealer near me was offering 2.9% APR if you were thinking of finance!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

How are people beating 73k cash.

I'd go for it straight away at that price.

PM if you prefer.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Save the money and go forged/turbos stg5 etc  I'm sure the aftermarket tuners are working on my17 bumper reps already.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Tin said:


> Save the money and go forged/turbos stg5 etc  I'm sure the aftermarket tuners are working on my17 bumper reps already.


Won't be going plastic bumpers. No thanks!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> Won't be going plastic bumpers. No thanks!


Go Carbon


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Tin said:


> Go Carbon


Nah. OEM body panels or nothing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Totally agree, plus you get a new interior!


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

So is £73000 for a MY17 recaro?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That would be a quote for a Pure, I am guessing. 

Recaro with a service pack is 82k, not sure but I think orange is a bit extra too, so 73 would be a tempting price.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Seriously, anyone buying one for £73k, on me and we'll do a deal on two at the same time. I want a prestige with black leather.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Monster GTR said:


> So is £73000 for a MY17 recaro?


I would be very surprised at that price!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Seriously, anyone buying one for £73k, on me and we'll do a deal on two at the same time. I want a prestige with black leather.


I think there would be a group buy at that price!


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd be up for a group buy on this  

I spoke to WestWay Manchester today but they don't have a demonstrator in till next week so won't be ordering until then.... 

Surely someone can negotiate a deal if we order 5+ together??


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, there's 4 of us going in this Saturday to see what can be done.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't see them doing group buys, the NHPC dealership's are the same businesses that many on here complain about and won't use because of extortionate pricing, so they're not suddenly going to be giving away bargains. They want to maximise as much as they can from each car sale, they want people to buy at the listed prices, and they have been.

That's not to say that they won't be open to negotiation, just not on a mass scale IMO.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> I can't see them doing group buys, the NHPC dealership's are the same businesses that many on here complain about and won't use because of extortionate pricing, so they're not suddenly going to be giving away bargains. They want to maximise as much as they can from each car sale, they want people to buy at the listed prices, and they have been.
> 
> That's not to say that they won't be open to negotiation, just not on a mass scale IMO.


Agreed. But, if you don't shoot. You don't score. Plus, I've never paid retail in my life 

Seriously, though, at list price it's just on the edge of affordability for me. I could easily wait until Spring 2017 and pick up a 6 month old one for high 60s. If they won't play ball, that's my fall back.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They won't drop to high 60s in 6 months.

I'm not looking to pay 72k for a prestige, just wanting to get that discount on a prestige not a pure.

Whoever said it seemed very confident of 7k off like it was a done. If that's floating around for one person, I'm sure five people could twist the dealers arm. Even without margins, that's a lot of units for a GTR dealer and would be noticed. Wonder if you can get that with finance too.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Agreed. But, if you don't shoot. You don't score. Plus, I've never paid retail in my life
> 
> Seriously, though, at list price it's just on the edge of affordability for me. I could easily wait until Spring 2017 and pick up a 6 month old one for high 60s. If they won't play ball, that's my fall back.


Yep, I wasn't trying to put you off, I've never paid asking price either, I would hold out for minimum 7k off list prices, hopefully a bit more, and always get them to chuck in a service plan


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> They won't drop to high 60s in 6 months.
> 
> I'm not looking to pay 72k for a prestige, just wanting to get that discount on a prestige not a pure.
> 
> Whoever said it seemed very confident of 7k off like it was a done. If that's floating around for one person, I'm sure five people could twist the dealers arm. Even without margins, that's a lot of units for a GTR dealer and would be noticed. Wonder if you can get that with finance too.


Well, a few people would have a good chance, I'd think 



Trevgtr said:


> Yep, I wasn't trying to put you off, I've never paid asking price either, I would hold out for minimum 7k off list prices, hopefully a bit more, and always get them to chuck in a service plan


Ha! Maybe, but I think I'd rather trust my car to Litchfield.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

There is a glitch on carwow where some dealers are quoting for a my16 just confirmed it. The best deal I got on a my17 prestige black with red leathers was 3k off in cash. If anyone can get a better deal than that let me know please.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've asked the dealer on carwow to confirm if the £73k Recaro is MY16 or MY17, think you're right though and it's likely a MY16.


They've changed the selections since last week when I did it and you can now select prestige which I've put a request for.

I'm tempted at mid 70's, but then I'd tune it straight away and blow the warranty. Do love the orange though.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

Johnny G said:


> Well, there's 4 of us going in this Saturday to see what can be done.


Gutted, I'm at a wedding on Saturday... Are you all going in to Westway?

I'd be interested to see what they say.

I'm after a Pure in orange because I don't like leather seats


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If it's westway, I have a history with another dealer in the group. If there's five of us, I'll see if we can get to mid 70s. Interested to hear the results of your trip on Saturday.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've done some research and can get a great deal regardless of numbers but it's a cash only price, not possible with finance.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

This is the best deal I've found so far for a Pure in Katsura Orange....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can beat that


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

Now I'm interested!!

I'll have about £73k when I sell my MY10


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

£75.7k for a prestige with metallic paint and black seats


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

That quote from carwow is wrong if you pm the dealer he will tell you it's for a my16 as I got that exact same quote from him


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mine is definitely for an my17


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Can you pm the details of the dealer?


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Adrian from RS Direct has just ordered 4 for himself. Maybe ask him if he negotiated a discount?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jasonkkl said:


> Can you pm the details of the dealer?


Can you receive a pm with so few posts?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

How long is delivery time at the moment?


----------



## Pars911 (Oct 27, 2013)

I got told by a salesman at Nissan Cribbs Causeway Bristol there were no deals even if I ordered and paid the full balance that day. 

The salesman was a nause so how true that is I don't know. 

Interested to hear though that other dealerships seem to be offering discount on the cash price. Maybe Nissan Cribbs Causeway should take notice.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Pars911 said:


> I got told by a salesman at Nissan Cribbs Causeway Bristol there were no deals even if I ordered and paid the full balance that day.
> 
> The salesman was a nause so how true that is I don't know.
> 
> Interested to hear though that other dealerships seem to be offering discount on the cash price. Maybe Nissan Cribbs Causeway should take notice.


If they have plenty of buyers at asking at a particular dealership then they don't need to discount.

Likewise if you're having a slow month you might be willing to chop your margin to generate some cashflow and maintain a reputation with Nissan.

Do you think there will be ongoing demand for the MY17? It's basically the same car with a new interior and some bumpers - I genuinely don't know how 'new' it's being perceived as outside of the enthusiast community.

Would love to know how many MY17's are being supplied in orange.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Pars911 said:


> I got told by a salesman at Nissan Cribbs Causeway Bristol there were no deals even if I ordered and paid the full balance that day.
> 
> The salesman was a nause so how true that is I don't know.
> 
> Interested to hear though that other dealerships seem to be offering discount on the cash price. Maybe Nissan Cribbs Causeway should take notice.


What was the name of the guy? Some of the staff there are clueless but others are okay. What you were told was pure bullshit. I was there the other day after they'd just taken delivery of the black MY17 demonstrator, and some fool of a salesman was telling people that it was the only MY17 in the country.

I bought my MY16 from Cribbs and they did me a good deal, they have a policy of price matching which applies to servicing too.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> Do you think there will be ongoing demand for the MY17? It's basically the same car with a new interior and some bumpers - I genuinely don't know how 'new' it's being perceived as outside of the enthusiast community.
> 
> Would love to know how many MY17's are being supplied in orange.


Not sure, but there seems to be more interest in it than I thought there would be. It seems to be a real grower so I think there will be ongoing demand. I thought I preferred the more pure and less tarty look of previous models, but it's grown on me enough to want one, and yes it will probably be orange ha 

I'm guessing perhaps as many as half are being supplied in orange?


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys please keep me in the loop? Definetly interested in buying one at the prices we are talking about here.


----------



## Pars911 (Oct 27, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Pars911 said:
> 
> 
> > I got told by a salesman at Nissan Cribbs Causeway Bristol there were no deals even if I ordered and paid the full balance that day.
> ...


I think his name was Josh, he was clueless and rude but that's about right for Nissan, the whole set up down there seemed pretty poor, I was ignored for the first 20-30 mins I was in the showroom and was told initially there was no one to deal with me. Im sure it was rubbish what they told me because RS direct bought the orange one they had in the showroom the day after and have ordered more from what I can gather. I didn't even get given a brochure so I'm looking at other marques now.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not going to publish the source of the deal as if were so easy to get it would compromise the resale value of the car. It's based on multiple purchases at the same time. If anyone is interested, please pm me, but I'll be slow to respond today.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Not sure, but there seems to be more interest in it than I thought there would be. It seems to be a real grower so I think there will be ongoing demand. I thought I preferred the more pure and less tarty look of previous models, but it's grown on me enough to want one, and yes it will probably be orange ha
> I'm guessing perhaps as many as half are being supplied in orange?


Agreed, The my17 is a real grower, i like the front bumper setup it's grown on me, and wouldnt mind one for my CBA once fitting versions are available. As i think the CBA/DBa front bumpers look a bit mellow and tame.

Also nice to have a "different" interior on the My17, which for people buying will make it feel more "new" which will bring the punters in, looks like it's working too. which is great for the GTR brand.

The new orange colour looks real sweet, and I don't really like orange cars, it looks slick and is also a grower, Nissan got it right this year with the changes!

P.s - Ohhh and the latest alloy shape is great looking as well!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmmm a 1000+hp early car of some new seats and bumpers ......


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Not sure, but there seems to be more interest in it than I thought there would be. It seems to be a real grower so I think there will be ongoing demand. I thought I preferred the more pure and less tarty look of previous models, but it's grown on me enough to want one, and yes it will probably be orange ha
> 
> I'm guessing perhaps as many as half are being supplied in orange?





terry lloyd said:


> Hmmmm a 1000+hp early car of some new seats and bumpers ......


yum yum! that as well!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> I'm not going to publish the source of the deal as if were so easy to get it would compromise the resale value of the car. It's based on multiple purchases at the same time. If anyone is interested, please pm me, but I'll be slow to respond today.


Adam, assuming you are buying an MY17, shouldn't you have posted a For sale thread by now?

:runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Need to sell the NSX first and that's not being delivered for 12 months!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

terry lloyd said:


> Hmmmm a 1000+hp early car of some new seats and bumpers ......


How about a 1000bhp new car?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chronos said:


> Agreed, The my17 is a real grower, i like the front bumper setup it's grown on me, and wouldnt mind one for my CBA once fitting versions are available. As i think the CBA/DBa front bumpers look a bit mellow and tame.
> 
> Also nice to have a "different" interior on the My17, which for people buying will make it feel more "new" which will bring the punters in, looks like it's working too. which is great for the GTR brand.
> 
> ...


Disagree.

Seen that front end many times in "the metal" now and imo it still looks shit.

Doesn't follow the flow of the rest of the car at all.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> How about a 1000bhp new car?


Think i need to get a job


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> Disagree.
> Seen that front end many times in "the metal" now and imo it still looks shit.
> Doesn't follow the flow of the rest of the car at all.


I've not seen the my17 in the flesh, so could change my mind. I like it from the pictures tho.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> I've not seen the my17 in the flesh, so could change my mind. I like it from the pictures tho.


It's not very photogenic, if you like it in photos you'll love it in the flesh


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Pars911 said:


> I think his name was Josh, he was clueless and rude but that's about right for Nissan, the whole set up down there seemed pretty poor, I was ignored for the first 20-30 mins I was in the showroom and was told initially there was no one to deal with me. Im sure it was rubbish what they told me because RS direct bought the orange one they had in the showroom the day after and have ordered more from what I can gather. I didn't even get given a brochure so I'm looking at other marques now.


He's the new Gtr guy after Peter left. 

Agree the set up is strange, you can stand around waiting for ages before anyone even notices you, and there is no desk/reception to get their attention, so you can easily end up getting a bit wound up even when trying to drop your car off for a service. There's always lots of suits huddled in all the offices but no-one dealing with the customers. Would definitely work better with a reception desk.

Maybe give up on them but don't give up on the GT-R Pars


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Need to sell the NSX first and that's not being delivered for 12 months!


Reminds me to chase them to see if the demonstrator has actually arrived that was due to be available 2 weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if they can actually meet the early delivery dates.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Demonstrator is not available yet.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Test drove the my17 - very impressed


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Test drove the my17 - very impressed


What did you think of the exhaust sound? Could you notice any difference with the valve open or closed?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No difference at all.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> No difference at all.


Had my MY17 two weeks tomorrow and never even bothered with that exhaust valve switch after trying it once... can't see me ever using it again frankly, waste of time! Otherwise, so far so good!


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

I have switched it once and there is no noticeable difference.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

How are you MY17 guys finding new model over post 2014 cars? Is there a real noticable improvement/difference over ride, handling or delivery of power?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh dear, so the stock exhaust note is still way too quiet even with the valve open? Or do you guys think it's loud/screamy enough? I've got a 90mm GTC Titan Street on mine and that's the sort of screamy sound I love, so I was hoping the MY17 titanium exhaust might be okay with just a Y pipe swap.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Monster GTR said:


> How are you MY17 guys finding new model over post 2014 cars? Is there a real noticable improvement/difference over ride, handling or delivery of power?


I haven't driven a MY17 yet but I am expecting it to drive exactly the same as a MY16.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've not driven a 16, but had my 14 from new, and can tell you it felt very different.

Far fewer mechanical noises, no clunking from gearbox or rattling from clutch in neutral.

Wider squabbed recaro seats that I sat in rather than on.

Quieter exhaust than previous.

Connection to front wheels felt softer. Did feel more cruisy than sporty, but that didn't bother me as I'd drop litchfield's suspension and handling kit on it straight away.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The change in the valvetronic isn't hardly noticeable on low revs or gentle driving but on higher revs and harder driving, that's when there's a fairly noticeable change in the sound. I spoke to the salesman at Nobels and they took one out on the track with a Y pipe fitted and he said it sounded mental and that the switch definitely made a big difference in at high throttle.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Monster GTR said:


> How are you MY17 guys finding new model over post 2014 cars? Is there a real noticable improvement/difference over ride, handling or delivery of power?


I can only compare it to my MY13 but the difference is like chalk and cheese!

Very little mechanical sound, ride quality in comfort is lovely and the cabin interior is a big improvement. Still running in at the moment but I can feel the extra torque of the engine pulling in the higher gears.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Takamo said:


> The change in the valvetronic isn't hardly noticeable on low revs or gentle driving but on higher revs and harder driving, that's when there's a fairly noticeable change in the sound. I spoke to the salesman at Nobels and they took one out on the track with a Y pipe fitted and he said it sounded mental and that the switch definitely made a big difference in at high throttle.


Noticed that when you get up to higher speed it does sound like you have a little jet engine running upfront:chuckle:


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Monster GTR said:


> How are you MY17 guys finding new model over post 2014 cars? Is there a real noticable improvement/difference over ride, handling or delivery of power?


No comments I can really make as it's my first one but damn, wish I'd joined the party sooner! WHAT a machine it is! Loved my C63 and the M156 V8 in particular but this thing is just bonkers nuts!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I do find it funny when people say they can feel the extra power higher up. I just can't imagine running one of these and keeping it standard. Once you've modified any gtr, the additional BHP or lbft of the standard model is not noticeable at all, they all feel relatively gutless. Of course if you've been driving an A5 diesel for a while the stock car feels monumental.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Connection to front wheels felt softer. Did feel more cruisy than sporty, but that didn't bother me as I'd drop litchfield's suspension and handling kit on it straight away.


Intrigued, would it still be an improvemnt on a my17 setup? Perhaps swapping to non-RF tyres would make better ride quality?

Yep, the valve makes more difference up the rev range, rather than at idle.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Definitely an improvement.

The Litchfield suspension is pitched just right and makes for the fastest progress while still being comfy in comfort setting.

Combined with stiffer my17 chassis and Iain's handling kit, I think it would be a great all round combination.

If you read the reviews they criticise the new car for losing detail and control in the steering due to the much softer suspension set up.

It's significantly more comfortable but apparently slower on track as a result. Imho of all the post My2011 cars, it will probably gain the most from the better suspension set up.

I say post 2011, because it's a huge improvement over the earliest cars.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Definitely an improvement.
> 
> The Litchfield suspension is pitched just right and makes for the fastest progress while still being comfy in comfort setting.
> 
> ...


DSC Sport controller is a better buy than the Litchfield suspension. You can have my Litchfield suspension off my car for your 2017 suspension + cash


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

The Litchfield suspension adjusts the rake. As good as the DSC might be, it can't do that.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Johnny G said:


> The Litchfield suspension adjusts the rake. As good as the DSC might be, it can't do that.


Can't say I noticed. Hence the Litchfield suspension is definitely wasted on me


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I need to know more about this Dsc controller.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Late on this thread ( not been on here for ages ) but I found carwow a complete waste of time. Got some amazing quotes back, contacted a couple to be told they weren't even Nismo centres - who knows what the hell they were quoting on.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I need to know more about this Dsc controller.


Quick Google... Interesting, so it's basically an ECU for your suspension so you can customise you settings for track, road etc.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

If 'you' are serious about placing an order for 5 or more a guy I know is preparred to offer a good discount.

If the leader of the 'group buy' wants to PM me, I will pass on his details. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Already got one of these sorted but thanks. Am waiting for anyone to pm me and have the price confirmed. My order (if going ahead) is ready. He just needs a £3000 deposit.

Anyone else please pm. Probably already got enough people together to get a great price.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

More info on the DSC controller http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/461409-s...ngs-launch-control-performance-read.html]here.

There is also a separate AWD ecu controller upgrade too.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi,

A few questions for you my17 lucky sods/ owners...

Will the exhaust valve switch still work with a y pipe fitted?

Does the hands free bluetooth phone set up now work properly (my MY12 is useless).

And finally does the improved interior now have memory seats (at least for the driver)?

Thank you.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes

Yes

No


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone know yet if the standard size Y pipe fits the MY17?


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Trevgtr said:


> Does anyone know yet if the standard size Y pipe fits the MY17?


I believe terry (f1carbon) fitted a Miltek y pipe to his and said it sounded loads better.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

M0nster said:


> I believe terry (f1carbon) fitted a Miltek y pipe to his and said it sounded loads better.


That's good news, was it just a standard Y pipe or did he have to modify it do you know?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've currently decided not to proceed.

The delivery date of the car is not until feb so I'd probably take it in March. That removes the impulseness of the buy and takes the point at which I'd have to come up with the money dangerously close to when I'd be hoping to start building my house.

This means, at the moment, the next GT-R I own is much more likely to be an R36.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I've currently decided not to proceed.
> 
> The delivery date of the car is not until feb so I'd probably take it in March. That removes the impulseness of the buy and takes the point at which I'd have to come up with the money dangerously close to when I'd be hoping to start building my house.
> 
> This means, at the moment, the next GT-R I own is much more likely to be an R36.


What about negotiating with one of the independent dealers that already have stock. Downside is price and colour combination I guess though.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

you can get black or white with recaro before xmas!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The price I can get requires it to be a fresh order. Knowing that the discount is available for patience prevents me from paying the extra.

I can't see a way around this.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

this would be a fresh order, Checked this morning.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Shame I don't want a black or white recaro!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I've currently decided not to proceed.
> 
> The delivery date of the car is not until feb so I'd probably take it in March. That removes the impulseness of the buy and takes the point at which I'd have to come up with the money dangerously close to when I'd be hoping to start building my house.


Place the order, come up with the money, stick it in a separate bank account, then forget about it all. Set yourself an alarm for March 1st which says "Buy GT-R." et voila.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I like the idea but I know that by March I'll be spending lots in other more important places and having to reduce my house fund by £80k is going to hurt massively.

Had the money left my bank account and a shiny new GT-R was on my driveway inside 2016, it might be ok - otherwise I'll be kicking myself thinking I need to pay my builders!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I like the idea but I know that by March I'll be spending lots in other more important places and having to reduce my house fund by £80k is going to hurt massively.
> 
> Had the money left my bank account and a shiny new GT-R was on my driveway inside 2016, it might be ok - otherwise I'll be kicking myself thinking I need to pay my builders!


That being the case you shouldn't be buying one regardless of the wait, so you had a lucky escape there


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't be silly, it's October.

It would probably be up for sale by December.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Don't be silly, it's October.
> 
> It would probably be up for sale by December.


If it were anyone else, I'd assume you were joking...... :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The salesman has put in a call to head office asking if I can get it this year. Waiting for results to come back. If so, I could consider changing my mind.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

sounds odd, I cant believe it has to be a letter rather than a phone call.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

sorry, was writing a letter when I typed that and crossed my wires.

He called and now they are producing a report for him.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

First post. New GTR... err person? 

I ordered about a month ago. Currently sitting at 20th Dec delivery.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

WSM said:


> First post. New GTR... err person?
> 
> I ordered about a month ago. Currently sitting at 20th Dec delivery.


Welcome to the forum, are you from Weston Super Mare? Have you ordered an orange one?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I've currently decided not to proceed.
> 
> The delivery date of the car is not until feb so I'd probably take it in March. That removes the impulseness of the buy and takes the point at which I'd have to come up with the money dangerously close to when I'd be hoping to start building my house.
> 
> This means, at the moment, the next GT-R I own is much more likely to be an R36.


Wise choice, 

if that's the case you won't get past the 1200 mile running in period. Take it from me I ( I have experience) if you are building a bespoke house no matter what figures the architect, quantity surveyor or builders tell you it will go over budget... You can plan what you think is every detail but there Will be costs you haven't expected and knowing you from your car builds you will make changes to the spec as you go along. 

Plenty of time for an R36 in a few years.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Welcome to the forum, are you from Weston Super Mare? Have you ordered an orange one?


Haha. No sir. I am in Belfast.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm still keen to order one but am fed up pestering West way for a test drive

Leeds Nissan said I can order through them but I have to drive to Newcastle for a test drive first!


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Which company is currently doing the best finance deal, i know someone that is interested in the MY17 R35


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nissan -2.9% Apr is very good.


----------



## daztenerife (Oct 13, 2009)

MY2017 Prestige with black leather and met paint can be bought for around 75.5K

Have I got that right as I would like to order one.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

The Nissan 2.9% APR is really very good if you're considering financing.

daztenerife - is that £75.5K with finance or cash?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You haven't got that right. It's not that good and it's dependent on multiple buyers placing an order.

If going for the finance deal best price is 80,500 or so.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GavinW said:


> I'm still keen to order one but am fed up pestering West way for a test drive
> 
> Leeds Nissan said I can order through them but I have to drive to Newcastle for a test drive first!



Nottingham have a demo car.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Why oh why oh why did I log back in!! Hey Adam, long time, hope you're keeping wel?!. Can you keep me posted/pm me on the MY17 deal please? Circa 75k sounds a damn good deal you've negotiated.. I'm not sure if I'll take the plunge for #3, I know I'm well behind you on numbers! But, I keep coming back to the idea and browsing the pics/classifieds repeatedly! I thought it looked great in the flesh having seen an Orange one at Carfest, was a little disappointed the rear (interior) didn't get much attention mind... I have a deposit down on something a little different with a December delivery but as per normal, my scepticism is kicking in and I can bail if need be!!.. :runaway:

So, the diff/gearbox/road noise are all a great deal better? The Nav? Interface etc? My last was a MY12 which I ended up getting 'dynamated' as those, along with the Akrapovic (superb from the outside mind) made for unwelcome earache! Cheers


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

jimbo095 said:


> Why oh why oh why did I log back in!! Hey Adam, long time, hope you're keeping wel?!. Can you keep me posted/pm me on the MY17 deal please? Circa 75k sounds a damn good deal you've negotiated.. I'm not sure if I'll take the plunge for #3, I know I'm well behind you on numbers! But, I keep coming back to the idea and browsing the pics/classifieds repeatedly! I thought it looked great in the flesh having seen an Orange one at Carfest, was a little disappointed the rear (interior) didn't get much attention mind... I have a deposit down on something a little different with a December delivery but as per normal, my scepticism is kicking in and I can bail if need be!!.. :runaway:
> 
> So, the diff/gearbox/road noise are all a great deal better? The Nav? Interface etc? My last was a MY12 which I ended up getting 'dynamated' as those, along with the Akrapovic (superb from the outside mind) made for unwelcome earache! Cheers


I've driven an 09 GTR when it was brand new so I can't offer comment on how it feels to more modern GTRs.

I had it for three days. It was just pure raw performance. I think they could do with another gear in the gearbox though just to give it a little ratio manoeuvring. I'm coming out of an M4 so handling wise I'd have to say the GTR has it, accelleration wise, without question, styling is subjective but I think the M4 is a prettier car....... the interior in the GTR is *much* better than previous. I had a GTR Recaro and I've ordered a GTR Prestige (White/Black) for Dec delivery.

The most annoying thing was trying to fill the thing up. I spent £130~ on fuel in 3 days and covered around 275~300 miles in those two days. I was fairly progressive on the throttle, treated it well, but harshly. I launched it probably 4 times (not in succession) and it was great.

The noise is a big factor for me - my M4 had a full akra and DPs so it was much more noise from it... The sound itself is pretty inaudible in the cabin tbf. It's fairly well sound proofed IMHO. The bose system is decent, not amazing, but decent. the NissanConnect is really pretty shitty. again coming from an M4 and BMW iDrive....... in general it's more than useable I just would have liked a little more cutting edge in there, like CarPlay or Spotify connectivity etc.

Bluetooth Music/Phone - appeared fine. No issues.
Nav - worked, screen is OK, little slower than I am used to with the M4.
Steering is a bit light but it's very responsive and direct. Steers very well and corners like nothing I've ever driven before.

all in all I am happy with my order and Dec can't come quick enough - I just think it *will* need some help in the sound department to make it a little more 'exotic' sounding. Always difficult with a V6, but, let's see!

Hope that answers anything? Sorry for imposing just trying to offer my opinions!


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

WSM said:


> I've driven an 09 GTR when it was brand new so I can't offer comment on how it feels to more modern GTRs.
> 
> I had it for three days. It was just pure raw performance. I think they could do with another gear in the gearbox though just to give it a little ratio manoeuvring. I'm coming out of an M4 so handling wise I'd have to say the GTR has it, accelleration wise, without question, styling is subjective but I think the M4 is a prettier car....... the interior in the GTR is *much* better than previous. I had a GTR Recaro and I've ordered a GTR Prestige (White/Black) for Dec delivery.
> 
> ...


Top man, just what I was after. I did have a quick look for any first few weeks write up etc but couldn't spot one... Ditto on the exhaust, it was a full system too that was on my last R35 when I bought it, one of the few good things about my last purchase, independent dealer was a complete arsehole, I digress! 

It does sound like the overall improvements are poignant to my gripes so now I'm really confused, a nice dilemma mind! I know the MY17 looks are a bit divisive but I think they're pretty good to be honest...

Any other observations from those lucky folk who already have a MY17?!

P.S. I remember the fuelling frustration very well...


----------



## daztenerife (Oct 13, 2009)

WSM said:


> The Nissan 2.9% APR is really very good if you're considering financing.
> 
> daztenerife - is that £75.5K with finance or cash?


I have been trying to find a deal for around that price, It seems 82k is best price with finance.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

daztenerife said:


> I have been trying to find a deal for around that price, It seems 82k is best price with finance.


Local offering £2k off with finance or £6k cash.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

I have ordered mine mid Aug and got 2k off buying in cash. I can walk away anytime and get my deposit bk. Do you think I should go bk to the dealer and ask for more money off?? Will he be able to give me a bigger discount even though I have already ordered it?? As what iam hearing on this thread there are better deals to be had on a cash buy


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

jps said:


> Local offering £2k off with finance or £6k cash.


Do you mind letting me know who's offering that, PM if need be, I'd like some figures to look at and it'll save the donkey work!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

jimbo095 said:


> Do you mind letting me know who's offering that, PM if need be, I'd like some figures to look at and it'll save the donkey work!


No secret.

Nottingham.

Ask for Alan Richardson.

Mention green R34 owner, Gtroc etc.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

jps said:


> No secret.
> 
> Nottingham.
> 
> ...


Excellent, one of the nearest to me! Cheers


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jasonkkl said:


> I have ordered mine mid Aug and got 2k off buying in cash. I can walk away anytime and get my deposit bk. Do you think I should go bk to the dealer and ask for more money off?? Will he be able to give me a bigger discount even though I have already ordered it?? As what iam hearing on this thread there are better deals to be had on a cash buy


Depends how much saving another 4k or so means to you? I hate paying too much for anything so I would go back.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Just spoke to Alan really nice guy told him I called because of jps gave me the low down cash buy (6k off, plus full tank and mats) told him I was really interested in the deal. Am gonna cancel my order with current dealer and go with him. So thank you jps


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So, if that's how easy it is, surely the second hand value of the car has just plummeted by £6k? Very nice for the guys who just bought one.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jasonkkl said:


> Just spoke to Alan really nice guy told him I called because of jps gave me the low down cash buy (6k off, plus full tank and mats) told him I was really interested in the deal. Am gonna cancel my order with current dealer and go with him. So thank you jps


Jason, you could give your current dealer a chance to price match or better the offer, maybe throw in a service plan too. It's a buyer's market, there's nothing unreasonable or unfair about trying to get the best deal that you possibly can.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> So, if that's how easy it is, surely the second hand value of the car has just plummeted by £6k? Very nice for the guys who just bought one.


I don't see it that way because the car was never worth that much in the first place. Some people have paid full whack without negotiating a decent discount, but approx 14k of that amount is VAT, so the second hand value is bound to plummet as soon as the car is driven out of the showroom.

Even buying at 76k a loss is guaranteed, it's likely to be worth approx 68-70k after 6 months.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't go with that vat being lost immediately when you drive out of the showroom.

The value is how much someone else can replace it for. If that were the case then all ex demos would be at least 20% less than new and they aren't. Not even close.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

You've missed the point a bit there, obviously not all the vat is lost but it's probably a strong contributory factor to the car not actually being worth what it's being sold for when brand new, 20% of the price being added on as tax.

New GT-R's seem to lose between 10-12k (from retail) in the first 6 months, so it's important to get a good price.

Prices seem to really solid up around 2 years old. GT-R depreciation is amazing though, 09 cars haven't dropped in 2.5 years.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> Prices seem to really solid up around 2 years old. GT-R depreciation is amazing though, 09 cars haven't dropped in 2.5 years.


More like 4 years  I paid £34k for a 1 owner 09 with 11k miles in Feb 2013.

I don't agree with your point on VAT, you may as well deduct every cost except for the metal that went into the car if you want to strip out any added value along the chain.

That said, many people won't haggle and almost all buyers will need finance so I'd say £6k off wouldn't be the norm, just goes to show though that it's a buyers market.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Except they might haggle now after reading this!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> More like 4 years  I paid £34k for a 1 owner 09 with 11k miles in Feb 2013.
> 
> I don't agree with your point on VAT, you may as well deduct every cost except for the metal that went into the car if you want to strip out any added value along the chain.
> 
> That said, many people won't haggle and almost all buyers will need finance so I'd say £6k off wouldn't be the norm, just goes to show though that it's a buyers market.


34k for an 09 with low mileage was a great price in Feb 13  The prices seemed to bottom out in mid 14.

You make it sound like I don't want to see Nissan making a profit, that's not all the case. I think the GT-R is a great price for the performance, but if buying brand new there will be a considerable hit as soon as you drive it home, some of that being due to paying 13/14k in tax. A new car will lose approx 15-16k (from retail) in the first year.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Btw, if anyone's interested in a MY16, 16 plate just over 1k miles, there's one for sale for 65k.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I suspect that price is mostly due to the new model rather than it being standard a depreciation figure typical of the car.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Btw, if anyone's interested in a MY16, 16 plate just over 1k miles, there's one for sale for 65k.


That must be the silver one at Bristol then. 

I don't get the Gtr 2nd hand market! 2016MY £65k,(which is probably the lowest one currently for sale) loads of 15's around same price or slightly lower and then the 2013MY around high £50's. Not much of a difference between them really. For possibly another £5k I would have to go for 15/16 over a 13 all day long.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Will64 said:


> That must be the silver one at Bristol then.
> 
> I don't get the Gtr 2nd hand market! 2016MY £65k,(which is probably the lowest one currently for sale) loads of 15's around same price or slightly lower and then the 2013MY around high £50's. Not much of a difference between them really. For possibly another £5k I would have to go for 15/16 over a 13 all day long.



It's a strange market for sure. I think it's a reflection that the market views all R35's as similar cars and you can't get another marque of similar performance for under £40k used so the baseline for the 09's seems to be £30-40k, and new cars being only new for a matter of moments until they are driven off the forecourt means you won't pay full price for a 'used' 2016 registered car as you can buy a 'new' one on demand.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> You make it sound like I don't want to see Nissan making a profit, that's not all the case. I think the GT-R is a great price for the performance, but if buying brand new there will be a considerable hit as soon as you drive it home, some of that being due to paying 13/14k in tax. A new car will lose approx 15-16k (from retail) in the first year.


What I'm trying to express is that the market for a used car doesn't even consider if you want Nissan to make a profit or not, it simply judges (collectively through a bunch of buyers and sellers) what the market price for a particular used car is.

If we take an £80k new price and just for arguments sake say it sells for £65k used after a year, then the £15k depreciation has nothing to do with VAT. It's not as if the buyer says "I would have given you £75k, but £15k of what you paid is VAT"

Conversely if VAT was charged at zero on new cars, and a GTR was £80k with zero VAT, do you think used prices would be higher?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> That must be the silver one at Bristol then.
> 
> I don't get the Gtr 2nd hand market! 2016MY £65k,(which is probably the lowest one currently for sale) loads of 15's around same price or slightly lower and then the 2013MY around high £50's. Not much of a difference between them really. For possibly another £5k I would have to go for 15/16 over a 13 all day long.


Yes, I think it's because silver is deemed undesirable by some and harder to sell, if it was another colour it would be up for 5k more. Most of their prices are high, their orange MY17 is up for 87k I think.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> What I'm trying to express is that the market for a used car doesn't even consider if you want Nissan to make a profit or not, it simply judges (collectively through a bunch of buyers and sellers) what the market price for a particular used car is.
> 
> If we take an £80k new price and just for arguments sake say it sells for £65k used after a year, then the £15k depreciation has nothing to do with VAT. It's not as if the buyer says "I would have given you £75k, but £15k of what you paid is VAT"
> 
> Conversely if VAT was charged at zero on new cars, and a GTR was £80k with zero VAT, do you think used prices would be higher?


I know what you're saying and mostly agree, but I do think that vat plays its part too in adding to first year depreciation. If there was no vat and a new GT-R sold for 66k, it would probably still be worth 60k after a year.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> I don't go with that vat being lost immediately when you drive out of the showroom.
> 
> The value is how much someone else can replace it for. If that were the case then all ex demos would be at least 20% less than new and they aren't. Not even close.



The vat thing is just a dealer ploy on buy back.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Some of the prices quoted is shocking.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

borat52 said:


> What I'm trying to express is that the market for a used car doesn't even consider if you want Nissan to make a profit or not, it simply judges (collectively through a bunch of buyers and sellers) what the market price for a particular used car is.
> 
> If we take an £80k new price and just for arguments sake say it sells for £65k used after a year, then the £15k depreciation has nothing to do with VAT. It's not as if the buyer says "I would have given you £75k, but £15k of what you paid is VAT"
> 
> Conversely if VAT was charged at zero on new cars, and a GTR was £80k with zero VAT, do you think used prices would be higher?


Would make 0 difference to any private buyer.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, I was gonna buy a 13 plate for around £57k then realised I could get a 16 plate 1900 miles 5.5 months old for nearly 20 % off. So if I lose 8k on a nearly new car in 3 years that is a fantastic deal. The wife's E350 coupe has just halved in value in 2 years.... I couldn't get her to see sense and buy another 16 plate GTR!


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

paul__k said:


> I couldn't get her to see sense and buy another 16 plate GTR!


Nice try :chuckle:


----------



## RealThing (Jul 23, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Btw, if anyone's interested in a MY16, 16 plate just over 1k miles, there's one for sale for 65k.


Can't believe that's not Gone I sold the Car to Adrian beginning of September As someone else said might be the Colour although it was still a £1800 Up-grade think it's lost favour on GTR's


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

paul__k said:


> Yes, I was gonna buy a 13 plate for around £57k then realised I could get a 16 plate 1900 miles 5.5 months old for nearly 20 % off. So if I lose 8k on a nearly new car in 3 years that is a fantastic deal. The wife's E350 coupe has just halved in value in 2 years.... I couldn't get her to see sense and buy another 16 plate GTR!



I guess the depreciation on the R35's will largely depend on the launch price of the R36, if its well north of £100k then R35's will stay strong.

I'm not even that convinced the R36 will be any quicker than a decent R35, just newer and more novelty value. Fingers crossed if they are going to put batteries in then they get it right ie not like the new NSX (no extra power relative to petrol, no extra range, no extra mpg, extra weight and complexity)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

28mpg round town? Torque vectoring? Those sub 50g CO2/km.

Think you underestimate what they've done.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> 28mpg round town? Torque vectoring? Those sub 50g CO2/km.
> 
> Think you underestimate what they've done.


I've read 228g/km for the NSX. I'm sure it's mpg around town will be good for the class it's in, but really who cares on a £150k car that's not going to see significant mileage.

As for torque vectoring, I'm still yet to see anyone explain how it is in any way better than applying an individual brake.

You could make the argument that you're in the corner, you get on the power and then you want to brake the inside wheel and power the outside wheel, but I'd counter that if you do that your going to destabilise the car to such an extent that the back end will step out. 

Maybe the torque vectoring brings something to the table, I'd rather lose 200kg and have the front wheels individually braked when needed.

I possibly do have a negative bias to the car, Honda have been terrible from the moment the deposit went down, i just can't help but feel very underwhelmed by the look of the car, by the overall power and the weight. Mclaren's are so much more appealing at that price range for me.

Or perhaps you just had me at the 500bhp MX5 (I'm being serious now, 1000kg and no roof!!!)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Iain just won't go for the MX5.

I was considering asking BBR if they'd do one for me, but I want the build quality and R&D of the Litchfield log manifold turbo kit, and I can't see any other after market tuner going to those lengths.

I was underwhelmed by the looks until I went to see it.

It remains spectacular in the flesh.

As for the torque vectoring, braking a wheel doesn't recharge the battery like applying a negative torque does, nor does it wear out any brake pads, nor is it as easily modulated as with a direct electronic control. It's also very difficult to provide positive power to the outside wheels when the foot being used to apply the brake to slow down the whole car into the corner, is the one that would also need to be on the accelerator to power the outside wheel(s).

Left foot braking is of course possible, but this car has been designed to not need the skill of Senna.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> If going for the finance deal best price is 80,500 or so.


Adam, was there a specific dealership that was offering this price?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Desira Nissan where i bought mine.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Adam, did you get s tracker in with the price of yours?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, wouldn't want Nissan Tracker anyway.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Adam, was there a specific dealership that was offering this price?


Took delivery of my MY17 on Thursday from Desira in Norwich. They're refurbishing the dealership but put my car in the Infiniti section so I could look at it out of the cold / rain / snow. 

Its a Prestige model with Katsura paint and the service pack. As a cash deal it was under £78k which I thought was a complete steal / no brainer. I found Desira via carwow where they offered around £3k off which was the best deal I'd seen at that stage. I talked to a few dealers and eventually got to £7k off list. This car may have been an order which had been cancelled but it was in the spec I wanted. This is my 3rd GTR and the car is a revelation compared to the MY12. The Prestige seats are really comfortable. As mentioned elsewhere they look saggy on the sides and in the rear which is disappointing. The leather is apparently from German cows according to the manual. I can only assume they weren't on a diet. The suspension is a lot softer in std and comfort and the cabin is dramatically quieter. Obviously many will want the more raw experience of the earlier cars but after 8 years in them it feels like they've transformed the car for little extra cash. The ride and the noise was getting on my nerves.

Dislikes - the new interior is still a bit low rent. Nowhere near German or even UK standards. The steering feels like it has a lot faster rack / more assistance and the car does understeer a little more than the last one.

It'll be a while before I take it on the track but already looking forward to that.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

The price of the car including the discount is £80,578 on the road this is including White metallic paint, Service plan and Road tax. The list price of the car is £84,669 saving you £4,091.

The payments on 3 year pcp based on 6000 miles per year are 

£12,000 deposit and £939 per month or £15,000 deposit and £852. 

recaro edition......is this a decent deal????????


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

I would say its reasonable but in view of Besty's post above with £7k off I would be calling a few dealers and playing off against each other. Give Besty's dealer a call and if better get your local dealer to match it. Harsh on the dealers (I used to work at one in sales) but if you want the best deal ....


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

shindy said:


> The price of the car including the discount is £80,578 on the road this is including White metallic paint, Service plan and Road tax. The list price of the car is £84,669 saving you £4,091.
> 
> The payments on 3 year pcp based on 6000 miles per year are
> 
> ...


No that's not a good price IMO, nothing good about it at all.


----------

